# Namen mit "spread"



## Kalma (12. August 2009)

Hi

wir suchen einen Projektnamen der nach Möglichkeit "spread" enthält.


Gefunden (und frei)
youspread.de (.com angemietet)
fourspread.de


was hättet ihr für Ideen?


Lasst es sprudeln  

David


----------



## fluessig (12. August 2009)

So ganz ohne irgendwelche Vorgaben ist das nicht so der Wahnsinn.

foreach (word w in dictionary d)
{
 result1 = w + "spread";
 result2 = "spread" + w;
}

Aber eines gefällt mir trotzdem: spreadsome


----------



## Kalma (12. August 2009)

Wo kommt denn das dictionary her..?



Ja spreadsome ist auch cool!


----------



## Sneer (12. August 2009)

dead-spread
spread wings


----------



## Another (13. August 2009)

spreadshirt is doch nett...

Gib lieber ma weitere Vorgaben für was der Name überhaupt stehn soll. Ein "Projekt" ist etwas sehr übergreifend.


----------



## Kalma (13. August 2009)

Community für Bands, Veranstalter und Fans..

Mehr kann (Darf) ich leider nicht sagen...


----------



## Ex1tus (17. August 2009)

spreadlike
createspread


----------

